# Parrot Shops?



## shaneo95 (Jan 5, 2008)

Is There Any Good Parrot Shops In The West Mids Area For Like Macaws Cockatoos And African Greys?


----------



## Tan (May 7, 2008)

Go to a breeder directly rather then a shop but you may need to travel a bit for what you want. What type of bird are you after or is it all three you mention??


----------



## gecko_steve (May 14, 2008)

B&T parrots in newport (south wales ) is a brilliant parrot shop. Got my cockatiel from there. The blokes who own it are great, breed the birds and hand raise them themselves . They really know their stuff and you can even ring them if you need advice after. Clean, spacious cages, all the parrots are hand reared. Last time I was in there they had a b&g macaw who was stunning and dog tame. They did have some african greys in there too.


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

shaneo95 said:


> Is There Any Good Parrot Shops In The West Mids Area For Like Macaws Cockatoos And African Greys?


 
I assume you mean to buy a parrot as opposed to othe rparrot related items?

Hollybush garden Centre, just off the M6 near cannock sell a variety.

There is a pet shop in Perry Barr (cant think if its name) thats just off the Walsall road on Booths farm Road.

If you are looking to buy a parrot I would 200% go with the advice already given = find a local breeder of the species your interested in.

Check out the parrot forums/websites

www.parrotlinks.com
www.parrot-link.co.uk


Dependng on what it is your actually looking for I am in South Birmingham so may be able to point you in the right direction. PM directly so that I know you have asked questions or I might miss them :blush::whistling2:


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

I'd start by doing a hell of a lot more reserch first before you even think about getting one if you think that birds go Gravid.


----------

